# DIY Freshwater Planted Tank LED's



## Snowman1 (May 11, 2017)

I'm new to this forum, I signed up today May 11, 2017. The information I am asking, might have already been asked here. Having sated that, it would take me a long time trying to search for a thread on this forum about this subject matter. If there is thread referring to this, please forgive me for not taking bundles of time trying to find it. I spent much of today May 11, 2017, searching/looking at threads, and some of them are over 10 years old. LED's have come all long way since 10 years ago. I have a 125 gallon tank. 72 inches left to right, 18 inches front to back, 22 inches top to bottom. I want to do a DIY freshwater planted aquarium LED light project for freshwater aquatic plants. I found all solderless star shaped LED's except one. That nanometer wavelength is 642. I have done extensive online search for the solderless star shaped 642nm LED. Would anyone know of any company that manufactures that wavelength?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! I can't answer your question, but I did approve your post and move it to the lighting forum where it should get some replies.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...13274-help-advice-needed-diy-led-project.html
Also, try Ebay searching for 3W High Power Deep Red 640-660nm SMD LED. You probably won't find solderless LEDs, but soldering leads to star mounted LEDs is easy.


----------



## Snowman1 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks hoppycalif. That's what I was looking for.


----------

